# Meyer e-47 won't angle left - need help.



## Jason Pallas (Jan 19, 2001)

My meyer e-47 won't angle back to the left. The motor runs and looks like it wants to angle back (shakes a little bit) but won't angle back. I replaced the C valve and coil - no change. I'm also pretty sure all couplers are in good working order. The electrical is also good.
Here's one more bit of info - if I disconnect the hydro line to the right ram (the one that should push the plow left), there appears to be a lot of pressure in the line. If I hit the coupler against a flat surface to release the pressure (and also release the pressure in the ram - by tapping the ball/coupler with a hammer and an 3/8 extension), fluid squirts out and then the plow will sometimes angle back left.
I've pretty much isolated this to EITHER the cross-over relief valve or the pilot piston. Any thoughts our input would be GREATLY appreciated. I don't want to just start replacing parts and hoping that I finally solve the problem. Anyone have any ideas? THANKS!


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

Jason Pallas;1608613 said:


> My meyer e-47 won't angle back to the left. The motor runs and looks like it wants to angle back (shakes a little bit) but won't angle back. I replaced the C valve and coil - no change. I'm also pretty sure all couplers are in good working order. The electrical is also good.
> Here's one more bit of info - if I disconnect the hydro line to the right ram (the one that should push the plow left), there appears to be a lot of pressure in the line. If I hit the coupler against a flat surface to release the pressure (and also release the pressure in the ram - by tapping the ball/coupler with a hammer and an 3/8 extension), fluid squirts out and then the plow will sometimes angle back left.
> I've pretty much isolated this to EITHER the cross-over relief valve or the pilot piston. Any thoughts our input would be GREATLY appreciated. I don't want to just start replacing parts and hoping that I finally solve the problem. Anyone have any ideas? THANKS!


if it works after you release the psi. in the coupler REPLACE the coupler with one that has a pin instead of ball. I have an E60 that does this and that the problem hope this helps


----------

